# Active Speakers Adam T7V Set Up



## operamaxi59 (Nov 11, 2020)

Hey y’all. First time here. I’m a composer that works a lot in the studio and live sector when it comes to sound. I have a pair of Adam Audio T7V’s and want to put them in my living room. LG TV has Ext. Speaker/Headphones out.
I don’t want to begin to assume the right or wrong way of doing it. Any help or direction of the basics and what-nots and do-nots would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you talking about how to install, placement or something not in the manual?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Basics should be covered in the TV User Manual. 

Otherwise, mount/place the speakers, connect to the TV, and then configure the TV.


----------

